# General > Music >  Guitar Repair & Setup

## AStephen96

*General guitar repairs such as:
*chips, dings and scratches.

*
Guitar maintenance:*
fret levelling, crowning and polishing.
action adjustment, intonation adjustment,
 string radius adjustment. cleaned and oiled fretboard.
polished nut and saddle slots to prevent string breakage.
installation of parts (pickups, tuners etc..)


For more details contact Aaron on 
Tel: 01955 608810
by email at: caithness.lutherie@gmail.com
or via Facebook at: http://www.facebook.com/Guitar.Repair.Setup

----------

